# Finding a solicitor



## Alubias (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi all,
I was wondering if anyone could recommend a trustworthy solicitor. 
We will be over in a couple of weeks to look at some properties, mainly in the Elche and Crevillent area. 
If we decided to buy a place, I know we will need to have the services of a good solicitor, but I don't know how to find one. 
Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not in that area, but I would suggest you use one that ISNT recommended by any agents or house owners. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alubias said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering if anyone could recommend a trustworthy solicitor.
> We will be over in a couple of weeks to look at some properties, mainly in the Elche and Crevillent area.
> If we decided to buy a place, I know we will need to have the services of a good solicitor, but I don't know how to find one.
> Any advice would be much appreciated.


I know one here in Jávea - I don't know if he covers that area, but if you get to the stage that you need one, I could ask him


----------



## Alubias (Nov 22, 2011)

jojo said:


> I'm not in that area, but I would suggest you use one that ISNT recommended by any agents or house owners.


Yes, I realise its important to use an independent lawyer who will be looking after our interests rather than someone elses.


----------



## Alubias (Nov 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I know one here in Jávea - I don't know if he covers that area, but if you get to the stage that you need one, I could ask him



Thank you, thats good to know


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Alubias said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering if anyone could recommend a trustworthy solicitor.
> We will be over in a couple of weeks to look at some properties, mainly in the Elche and Crevillent area.
> If we decided to buy a place, I know we will need to have the services of a good solicitor, but I don't know how to find one.
> Any advice would be much appreciated.



Hi there,

I can highly recommend this lawyer, he is Spanish, but English speaking and was recommended by "Which magazine". We and also a few of our neighbours/friends have used them, they were fantastic. We used Dani at the firm.They are based in Aquilas.

www.rosslegalservices.com


----------



## Alubias (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you Jaxx, that is very much appreciated


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alubias said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering if anyone could recommend a trustworthy solicitor.
> We will be over in a couple of weeks to look at some properties, mainly in the Elche and Crevillent area.
> If we decided to buy a place, I know we will need to have the services of a good solicitor, but I don't know how to find one.
> Any advice would be much appreciated.




Hi 

I can recommend the solicitor I use in Gran Alacant.. she speaks fluent English.

Susana de la Rosa Pertusa
Abogado
Av. Escandinavia 72 local 11
Gran Alacant
03130 Santa Pola
Alicante (Spain)

Tel +34 966697262
Mov +34 639547697


Her office is above Suzie Screwz 
www.spanish-legal.com


----------



## Alubias (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> I can recommend the solicitor I use in Gran Alacant.. she speaks fluent English.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, Maiden!


----------



## colin147 (Dec 10, 2012)

*recommend*

Hi I have signed up to say thank you for recommending Susana de la Rosa in your post. I took your advice and contacted her. She was an absolute god send. my house purchase in Arenales del Sol went without a hitch,
in fact I moved in within two weeks of contacting her.
I cant thank the person that recommended Susana de la Rosa enough .
Top marks to the Expat Forum , keep up the good work
Kindest regards Colin Smith


----------



## colin147 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you so much. I owe you a pint. Colin


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

On a general note with Spanish lawyers - once one has found a trustworthy one - can they deal with property purchase only in their local area or anywhere?

When I bougt property in Devon it was handled by lawyers in London. When I bought and sold my house in Bristol, it was handled by a solicitor in Glastonbury, simply because he was a 5 min walk from my old mum's house.

If I can finally get my creaking bones over to Spain to buy a property, it will be a flat in central Valencia city. Could the lawyers in Alicante handle that?


----------



## colin147 (Dec 10, 2012)

*solicitor*

Hi, Not sure about that but why not send "Susana de la Rosa" an e-mail and ask.
her address is ( sorry forum won't let me post links as i am a newbie)

Susana's full details are on an earlier post. Good luck and Best wishes. 
Colin.


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Hi, can anyone recomend one near antequera spain inland costa del sol, thanks


----------

